# My van build



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all…. Well I decided just before christmas to start up a little mobile valeting business around my area. I know this is common, and I appreciate to some people that the competition is high and it is a big step to start up such a business with such competition. There is reason to my madness. I took the step, as I was getting so many requests to do vehicles I was finding it hard to say NO due to my love of cleaning cars and seeing the result. Plus It was getting to a stage where I thought that I may begin to annoy my neighbours. So decided to get myself a little van that I could put a water tank in and hold my stash.

I looked at loads of vans, only having a budget of £2500, which was to cover the van, tax if necessary and its 1st full tank of fuel. I didn't want a white van. Yet 90% of vans were white. Most of the vans I had looked at were around 2005 reg and had excess of 150 k miles, were mainly builders vans and were absolutely in a diabolic state.

I eventually found myself a nice little Peugeot Expert 1900 815, in white on a 2005 plate, with 96K miles on the clock. The interior was in great if not excellent condition, slight wear on the drivers seat, but very tidy. The paintwork was pretty tidy. No rust any wear, it had had some slight respray work on one of the rear doors, and had been machine mopped which had left considerable marring, but nothing that could not be rectified. I was more concerned with rust and mechanical aspect than anything.

The vehicle had just been serviced, had new exhaust, 2 new tyres and cam belt change. It runs well and I thought it would be perfect. I did have a slight nightmare having discovered when i got it home that the new water pump had not been fitted properly, and a little dispute with the seller, the matter was resolved with no long term effects on the vehicle.

I stupidly didn't take a picture of the outside when I purchased it, but here are a couple of the inside…









The first task was to give the front cab a thorough clean. Seat were deep cleaned using my new George wet vac. All the plastic and flooring was scrubbed with G101 at a 1:5 mix. The dash was all stripped out, along with the door cards and all thoroughly cleaned. Once dry this was all dressed with Aerospace 303.





I then washed the outside of the van, and scrubbed all the exterior plastic with G101 and treated with Gtechniq C4. All the glass and mirrors were cleaned with Gtechniq G4 and treated with G2.

I then needed to change the bulk head. I had a search around and a new one was around £300. Then just by luck, a guy not far from me put his full bulkhead for sale on Flea bay, so purchased for £35…. Bargain…



It need a little TLC, so I rubbed it down with various grades of wet & dry, primed it then sprayed it white…



It then got fitted into the van….



I then purchased some foam insulation / sound proofing and a ply line kit for the van. First step was to insulate the rear of the van and run some extra lighting. The lighting is fused and run off the same circuit as the front cab light, but the lights are individually switched.



The lights are a strip of bright LED's and above the rear doors is an 8w small fluorescent tube.



Now this is the bit where by I'm either artistic or ODD… LOL. When the ply line kit arrived I layer it out and well didn't like the look of the ply effect. I thought it looked a bit tacky. So after a little pondering and research on the "inside Ya Van" thread, i purchased a roll of white vehicle vinyl wrap, and I vinyl wrapped each piece of the play line kit.



The next consideration was protecting the floor. Quick trip down to my local family run carpet shop. After 15 min walked away with a sufficient piece of industrial grade vinyl flooring….



Water Tank arrived. 280 litres worth. Temporarily strapped in place whilst I plan the interior layout.



I built a floor brace for the water tank to sit in, which is secured to the floor plan. This just to keep the tank completely vertical when being secured by the securing straps. Stops it from being pulled against the bulkhead at an angle.



Next was the position of the generator. Due to the exhaust and power connections it had to be located towards the rear doors to allow venting of the fumes… The 110v and 240v leads I made myself… The Generator has wooden blocks around its frame to stop it from sliding around.



Now for the shelving. I have used 12mm MDF. I made a little tool that allowed me to trace along the side walls and score out the MDF, allowing me to cut along the score mark, making an almost perfect fit against the side panels…





Then in went the shelves… And I built a little cupboard to store all my 5 Litre containers..







I then fitted a valve to the supply point. This cost me £9.50 from my local plumbers.



I have painted, rather glossed the end panels now and the little cupboard door (picture to follow)..





There is still more to do… Need to finish off the shelving so the boxes don't slide off. And on the shelving end fascias I have bottle clips to fit so bottles are ready when the back doors open… Once these are done, I'll update some pictures later in the week and then when its fully kitted out I'll post some final shots…!!!!

Enjoy…!!!!!

Thanks for reading and apologies for the amount of pictures…!!!!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Now normally i would look at threads where people are starting up a valeting business with some scepticism but you look as if you are going about it the right way so far, list of customers after your services first, then get your mobile side sorted. Good for you and i hope it takes off for you big time, very nice job so far on converting the van :thumb:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I forgot to mention I have all my insurances and an accountant. Its being done properly as I have a full time job. I don't want to be doing 3 silly valets on my days off. Ive got people I look after who are passing my details on to selective audience. I'd rather be doing a proper big job from scratch and then maintain them… Does that make sense. Its a hobby for me. And once I've covered my initial outlay I'll be happy…!!!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hercs74 said:


> I forgot to mention I have all my insurances and an accountant. Its being done properly as I have a full time job. I don't want to be doing 3 silly valets on my days off. Ive got people I look after who are passing my details on to selective audience. I'd rather be doing a proper big job from scratch and then maintain them… Does that make sense. Its a hobby for me. And once I've covered my initial outlay I'll be happy…!!!!!


Once again, it's nice to see someone who is doing this properly over the usual ' my mate says i can detail a car better than anyone so i am starting my own detailing business' type threads. You are doing this the right way and for the right reasons and as such i applaud you for that and as i said, i hope this takes off and gives you a nice little sideline :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi pal, brilliant job. 

I love the flooring, amazing job there, looks really smart. Love the light on the roof, a job very well done. Can't wait to see it completely finished. 

Keep us updated. :thumb:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Finally…. The inside is finished. It's not been easy as I really had no idea what should go where. So it was all a bit of trial and error.

First thing was arranging my bottles. So I decided to get some bat tern, vinyl wrap it and fix bottle holders to it. The right side is dedicated to my love of GTechniq products…



Then the left hand side shelving



I have put all my cleaning products, snow foam bottle, plastic dressing. There is also my cupboard with all my containers, above that is my BIG flex bag which houses my Flex rotary and my DA. In the 2 boxes are all my pads, and the box above has my FK1000p, Coli 476s, and leather cleaners, conditioners.

I have then put my buckets with all my mitts EZ Detail Brushes, tyre brush. I will be putting a bungee strap to hold this in place, Got to buy some..!!!

Then above this I have a small shelf which holds clay bars, spare wash mitts, interior cleaning brushes, paper towel, and spare microfibres and some big gloves to keep hands warm and dry….

The inside of my little cupboard…



Then on to the right hand side shelving…



Got my generator and George Wet Vac with Hose. Hidden behind it is the interior deep cleaning chemicals.

I have my drying towels and Microfibres in the shelf above. Then i have all my polish compounds on the LEFT, all my Gtechniq gear in the MIDDLE, and on the right I have some air fresheners and sample polishes.

Then at the Near Side Sliding door…..



I have my big industrial Karcher hoover, along with my wells and a small stool which you can't see…

Then at the Off Side Sliding Door…



There is 10 meters of 3/4 inch hose which feeds my K5. The hose connection at the top of the water tank is a toilet cistern fill unit with auto shut off. Allows me to connect hose and leave the tank to fill. Shuts of automatically when the ball is raised, closing the valve.

And the general view as you look into the van….



And this is the outside of the van…



I have yet to machine polish the sliding doors and front doors. The rest has been done and coated in Gtechniq EXOv2.

When the weather improves I plan to rub the wheels down thoroughly to get rid of all the rust, undercoat them and then respray them in silver….

Well that is it, that is my van… Its taken some time, but I have now finished it. Its been a challenge and great fun. Cant wait to try it out now….

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Great thread, fantastic attention to detail. Good luck with your new venture!


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

That looks smart. I too have just started my own detailing & valeting business. I got myself a VW Caddy Highline but have not as of yet put any shelving in as I've been stuck for ideas (and I'm not very wood savvy!)

I've been worried about screwing anything in and it going through the ply wood and pinging the side panels, I really need to look into it.

What Kva is your gennie? I wanted one to run my Karcher K5 or my Karcher K6.91 but it meant I needed a 5Kw gennie and they were nearly £1000! I opted for a 2.8Kw Clarke with a Kranzle pressure washer.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks absolutely spot on mate


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Raging Squirrel said:


> That looks smart. I too have just started my own detailing & valeting business. I got myself a VW Caddy Highline but have not as of yet put any shelving in as I've been stuck for ideas (and I'm not very wood savvy!)
> 
> I've been worried about screwing anything in and it going through the ply wood and pinging the side panels, I really need to look into it.
> 
> What Kva is your gennie? I wanted one to run my Karcher K5 or my Karcher K6.91 but it meant I needed a 5Kw gennie and they were nearly £1000! I opted for a 2.8Kw Clarke with a Kranzle pressure washer.


Shelving is not to difficult to sort. There's no need to worry about pinging side panels with screws. Once it's screwed to panels and your shelves are in place your be surprised how strong and solid it all is.

My Gennie is 3.2 Kva. Cost me £199. And is very good.

Best of luck with your van


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> Once again, it's nice to see someone who is doing this properly over the usual ' my mate says i can detail a car better than anyone so i am starting my own detailing business' type threads. You are doing this the right way and for the right reasons and as such i applaud you for that and as i said, i hope this takes off and gives you a nice little sideline :thumb:


Totally agree.

Full respect to you Herc for keeping the full time job too, and realising, at present, that this is just a hobby and not putting all your eggs into one basket.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Love this van build mate, very good.



> The hose connection at the top of the water tank is a toilet cistern fill unit with auto shut off. Allows me to connect hose and leave the tank to fill. Shuts of automatically when the ball is raised, closing the valve.


This is a very good idea, never seen anyone do that.

Certainly gave me a fair few idea's. :thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Lovely job!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Your VERY near your weight limit there bud. Be careful 
But nice all the same.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks really good that mate well done!


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Your VERY near your weight limit there bud. Be careful
> But nice all the same.


I never run with a full water tank... I never do more than one car in a day, so is normally only just over half full..... I won't be killing myself with this venture....!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Mental Jock (Sep 10, 2011)

A good read. Hope it's all going well for you chief !


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

enjoyed looking through that, good stuff:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Love it mate :thumb:

the only thing which winds me up (OCD), is that your 240V 4 gang sockets wire to the wrong side. 

Have a google about and swap it over for one which the wire enters from the left, it will enable you to tidy the wiring up much more neatly 


Aside from that niggle, great work


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mick said:


> Love it mate :thumb:
> 
> the only thing which winds me up (OCD), is that your 240V 4 gang sockets wire to the wrong side.
> 
> ...


Hey we learn something new... I will look for a left hand entry and change it for you....!!!!!


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mad Mental Jock said:


> A good read. Hope it's all going well for you chief !


All is going very well.... Work picking up and I have Master Detailing 4 day Training booked up at KDS.....!!!!


----------



## chrischrispy71 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi,

Great work with the fitting out. I've just bought a Fiat Scudo similar to your Peugeot and I'm using your photos as inspiration for mine so I hope you don't mind! 

Do you have a picture of the tool you used to scribe the shapes for the shelving ends by any chance please? I need to do the same with mine and would love to see how you did it as it looks very professional.

Thanks


----------

